# SGMAlice's New WAAAGH!! Project Log, Now With Extra Loyalist!



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just had some Models thrown at me by a friend of mine who is new to 40k. Sweetly asking me to paint them for her.... As if I don't have enough to do :suicide:
Seen as I haven't shown any of my work here I figured I'd start a Log and see what you guys think.

Please bear in mind that my weapons of choice are the Pen and Pencil NOT the Paintbrush so don't be expecting too much 

A rather poorly painted Ghazghkull Thraka and a MegaNob are first up. Due to the fact that she got them from Ebay and I have only just decided to do this Log; I have already given them a bath of Dettol and have no pictures of what they were like. Suffice it to say they looked as if they had been dunked in a few pots of paint and left to dry.

The Bath:









Nastyness!! It turned a wrong shade of brown and the paint was all gooey :shok: 

I'll show you what it did to the toothbrush I used to scrub them:








Not pretty! Looks like some one has been brushing their teeth with Tar :shok:
I was also forced to use one of my leather needles to pick at the detailed spots as toothpicks had no effect, they gave it up as a lost cause and broke.


This is the result of 12 hours in the Dettol and 3 hours or so of scrubbing and picking at them:








Its the best I could do given the circumstances. And now I am more Prune than Woman.
I made quite the mess and was berated for it :shok: Needless to say I jumped to cleaning it up quick smart :laugh:

As an intermediary I'll show you what I have painted so far. I was given Fifteen Nobz! And an AoBR Warboss.
I have done the Warboss and four and a half Nobz so far:
















































Instead of the skull that was already there I've put a severed BA head on the shoulder of the Warboss. Little room for conversion here i'm afraid as my friend wants them pretty much standard for now.

C&C (Of any type) Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will be following this
Pen and Pencil bah! Good all the same


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool. I'd like to see your work. :good:


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the purple orkage! Very crisp and clean... waaagh on!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice to see a variety to the normal colour schemes you get, nice work!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Somewhat less criticism than i was expecting 
I have a thing for the colour Purple.

Thanks guys

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you want criticism, then I guess I don't like the teeth, but I'm boring and prefer normal bleached bone 

That's about it for criticism lol


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

As long as you keep the skin *green*, you shouldn't get any crap outta me.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, i was thinking that, even though i see them everday they don't look right in the pictures; Just the light or something? Maybe i'll re-do them...
I attempted a blood caked, SM entrail chomping, set of gnashers for him.

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

OrkByTheGraceOfGork said:


> As long as you keep the skin *green*, you shouldn't get any crap outta me.


Orks are *green*. why would anyone do anything different? None *green* Orks? Eww!

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Orks are *green*. why would anyone do anything different? None *green* Orks? Eww!
> 
> SGMAlice


I've seen red, blue, and grey orks...greenz iz da best...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Orks are *green*. why would anyone do anything different? None *green* Orks? Eww!


*cough*














































*cough*


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

There's something about the purple scheme that makes them look very retro, and i mean that in a good way.

I agree about the teeth, and i think the metals look too clean. Mix some devlan mud and badab black together to wash the metals and it should add a bit more depth.



> *cough*


Did you know you accidentally posted some funny coloured orks while you were having your coughing fit :wink:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I agree about the teeth, and i think the metals look too clean. Mix some devlan mud and badab black together to wash the metals and it should add a bit more depth.


Yeah.. I'll change the teeth then...
Badab Black and Devlan Mud; Got it, thanks 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree with Varakir, put some washes on the metal, will make them sweeter


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Paint the teeth brown first then bleach bone and white to give them the good ork dental look. Also you need highlights it looks like on everything the skin looks a little flat and so does the purple which looks really cool.

Drill out the gun barrelsicknose: Okay its my pet peeve but I'll deal with it. 

They look pretty good abou time you got off your duffer and posted up some orks. 
:drinks:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Yay Purple! I love purple things . Anyways lovely scheme and very neat painting. One thing i would suggest is to maybe add a few more highlights to really make them pop.

Keep up the great work.




*LTP*


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

LTP said:


> Yay Purple! I love purple things . Anyways lovely scheme and very neat painting. One thing i would suggest is to maybe add a few more highlights to really make them pop.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. As i said in the OP i'm better with my Pens and Pencils than i am with the Paintbrush, But if you have any tips or such then i'd really appreciate it.

SGMAlice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I think these are looking great. The only but of advice i would give is use something a little stronger to strip paint off of metals. Don't get me wrong dettol is great for getting plastic clean without killing the detail but you can go stronger with metal and get the paint off quicker and easier. I personally use Nitro Mors which you can get from most garden centres or DIY sttores, heck i've even seen Asda stock it in their bulbs/car bits /sandpaper isle. It's really strong but it'll take out plastic, glue, modelling putty and paint like a dream. won't even touch the metal though, not even staining.







Just make sur you use it in a glass jar or metal tin and it'll be fine. It'll turn any plastic to the consistency of snot so make sure you take the base off.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll keep it in mind. Thank you 

SGMAlice


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

Am I the only person that wonders how the AoBR warboss uses both those guns on his back... You know... With the powerklaw and everything.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

*Update Time!*

Well Its time for an update methinks.
Not much to show but i have a few of Gaz and the MegaNob i did this morning before leaving for Work.
I based them with the Dheneb Stone Foundation; Yes, that may be a bit strange, but it seems to bring out the Purple better when its finished.
Mental note made to get some more Clear Coat...
(Ignore the bases... They are what came with the models and i had to cut them off. This is before i remembered about shoving them in the freezer for a few hours to soften up the Glue )
Both of them:









2 Of Gaz:

















2 of the MegaNob:

















Also forgot to add to the OP what i have yet to do so here is a look at them:









The far left Nob (The half done one) is the Other 'Half' to the four and a half in the OP.
I had to cut the arms off of the front three so i could paint them properly, They all have BigChoppaz at their feet with Arms/Hands still attached.
As always, even with what little is in this Update, C&C (Of Any Kind) is Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep up the good work alice, looking forward to seeing them finished


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you  Gaz is coming along nicely now, all purple and shiny like.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Thank you  Gaz is coming along nicely now, all purple and shiny like.
> 
> SGMAlice


I was planning to add to my iron snakes today, but I'm _sooo tired_ I can hardly feel my legs :grin:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I was planning to add to my iron snakes today, but I'm _sooo tired_ I can hardly feel my legs :grin:


I'm not sure Painting requires the use of your legs... 

SGMAlice


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice work SGM, but ill admit that for Orks they seem abit clean and hygenic  But its wierd seeing a log of normal Orks since everyone here seems to post converted Orks in someway so this thread is refreshing


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Loli said:


> but ill admit that for Orks they seem abit clean and hygenic


Orks do take a bath every now and then, It keeps the *Green* showing through XD

Aye, i intend to 'Dirty them up' somewhat in the near future.

Thank you 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I'm not sure Painting requires the use of your legs...
> 
> SGMAlice


I'm not quite sure I understand what you mean...

Yeah, I just wanted to show how tired I was, I only had the fine detail stuff to do so I didn't wanna screw 'em up being all shattered like 

If you don't mind me asking how do you paint the orks skin?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I only had the fine detail stuff to do so I didn't wanna screw 'em up being all shattered like.


I know what you mean 



Ultra111 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how do you paint the orks skin?


Of course not, ask and Ye shall recieve 
I base it in Dheneb Stone,
Two or Three coats of thinned Knarloc Green
Then a wash with Thraka Green
And finally a dry brush of Knarloc Green.

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Why the basecoat of Dheneb stone? Never thought of using that as a base.

Personally, I like my main orks with a darker skin tone.

I _think_ I basecoat catachan green, then drybrush snot green, wash thraka green then final highligh camo green.










It may not be exactly that, but I can't check my notes at the moment as I'm at the wrong house :grin:

I'm not trying to steal your thread, but I wanted to show you how it came out for me. If you want me to remove it then sure


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, purple Orks, epic win.
Teh cute Boyz iz cute. :biggrin:



Could i give some advise?

For the skin, after doing the Knarloc Green foundation and the Thraka Green wash, try doing the highlight with Goblin Green rather than the Knarloc Green.

Being a lighter colour, it will help give the appearance of depth in the muscle.
Use Snot Green if you want less of a depth effect, or else do a Goblin Green followed by Scorpion Green if you really want the muscles to stand out with lots of depth.

To give you a rough idea...









As you can see, the lighter colours really bring forward the raised parts of the muscle, while the darker areas (your Knarloc with Thraka wash) will push the cracks back, creating the 3D effect.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking tight SGM!

+Rep to keep you going. :3

I'm about to feel the wrath of painting a horde army. :cray:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Ultra111: For some reason Dheneb Stone seems to Bring out the Purple better. I won't ask you to remove it, i appreciate a well painted Ork as much as they next Girl 

@KOC: I see what you mean. I'll give Goblin Green a go as soon as i can get to a GW, Work is keeping me busy till well after closing time of late so i have little chance to buy things.

@ROT: Thank You for the Rep 

Well, as you can see: My 'Weapon of choice' line in the OP is not an understatement, I really do have alot to learn with regards to painting these Models.
Thank you all for your kindness and Help/Suggestions 

SGMAlice


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work ... + Rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good use of Dheneb Stone and its something I recently duiscovered. Its ideal for using when correcting mistakes (getting dark paint onto light areas. It has a better coating than skull white, and light pigments seems to adhere to it better.

The boyz are looking good. Do you have anything besides foot sloggers and Gaz to paint?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

humakt said:


> Good use of Dheneb Stone and its something I recently duiscovered. Its ideal for using when correcting meistakes (getting dark paint onto light areas. It has a better coating than skull white, and light pigments seems to adhere to it better.
> 
> The boyz are looking good. Do you have anything besides foot sloggers and Gaz to paint?


Thanks, glad its not just me using it in that context 

Nothing else yet, as these are for some one else, I await on them to get new things. For now its Just Gaz and the MegNob/Nobz.

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Guys 

I figured rather than creating a new PLog for something lese and take up valuble space that could be better used, i'd add my Pre-Heresy EC to this thread. Hence the new Title (Thanks To Viscount Vash).

Early Stages. Having sacrificed my BA to start them, i have yet to strip everything:

















Son of Mortarion suggested something which i considered and attempted but failed at miserably. My meagre painting skills are to blame. As a result i have stuck to Liche Purple as the main colour.

As always C&C welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Pity GW dont make Tentacle Pink anymore. 
A highlight in Tentacle Pink would compliment these models tremendously and look fantastic.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Aye, maybe, But i have not quite got the Highlighting bit down yet so maybe its best that way 

Assault Squad Sergeant Is almost done so i shall Post an image of Him shortly 

SGMAlice

Edit: Won't be till tomorrrow now as the light is fading and my house has bad positioning for letting light in.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Edit: Won't be till tomorrrow now as the light is fading and my house has bad positioning for letting light in.


Get a lamp!

The improvement a lamp will make to your painting skills is unbelievable. It's so much easier to see the detail when you have the extra light.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have one somewhere around here, a few in fact but i'm sure one will suffice 
Never thought about using one to be honest. It never occured to me 

Thanks 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Definately use a lamp, when I had one it was so much easier to paint. I'm actually excited about buying a new one lol.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a Lamp!!! XD Dug one out of a cupboard.

Right! Here we have the first Marine for my Pre-Heresy EC.
Assault Sergeant:









Basing is imminent, i just wanted to get your opinions before i started in case i need to go back to the drawing board.

Now C&C are always welcome in any shape and form but i'd prefer some serious truth to be told here!
I think i've got the Warlock Purple highlights down pretty Damn good on this one  BUT! If i haven't then please tell me; I'm trying to improve my skills here by giving new things a shot and i aint going to improve if i can't see what i'm doing wrong. Ok 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Paint his eyes!!! I don't know why, but a model looks so much better with painted eyes xD And give the silver around his chest a wash of badab black.

How did you paint the gold?

Did you water your paint down? It looks a little thick to me, but other than that a nice start 

Lets see if I can +rep you yet...
edit - no I cannot


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh poo!! I forgot to do his eyes!!

Gold paint is my nemesis at the moment, can't quite seem to get it to look right. I am attempting to remedy that however.

And now that i see it; The grills(?) on the Jump pack look too dark, I shall add a bit of silver to lighten them up a tad.

Wash wash wash wash!!!! NYARRGGHH!!!! thats all i hear these days! Pfft, yes i guess i forgot that too.
Gah! Back to the drawing board!! ----------------------> (Drawing Board) XD

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well for gold, I found this personally to be a very effective method...

1. Basecoat scorched brown.
2. slightly watered down 50/50 mix dwarf bronze/scorched brown.
3. wash of devlan mud
4. light drybrush of shining gold.

Alternatively for 2, you have swap the scorched brown for shining gold if you want the gold a littl brighter.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

EDIT: * "GIVE this model depth"


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm... NYARGH!!! Soooo much wrongness!! *Dies*
Thank you KOC, best advice yet, No offence to any one else. +Rep for it.
Damn my meagre painting skills! I have washed it, did drybrush Warlock Purple on it, Gold paint can go to hell and i thought i did a good job 
Eyes have been done though.

Gah! Well methinks i'll try again.

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Woo Double Post..... 

I have tried again!! Look See:









SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Hmm... NYARGH!!! Soooo much wrongness!! *Dies*
> There is nothing "wrong" with it. We are simply giving ways to IMPROVE, not FIX. Even pro-painted mini's can still be improved in some way.
> Thank you KOC, best advice yet, No offence to any one else. +Rep for it.
> Cheers. :grin:
> ...


Answers above.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a bit miffed at myself thats all.
I will take as long as i need to get it right and to make them look decent.
I've done it again if you care to look at the last post on page 1.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I highly recommend taking a look at these videos.

Yes, i know they are Ultramarines, but you get the idea.
Just imagine that the blue is purple.

Also has a nice way of painting gold.











EDIT: By no means is this a standard paint job though. Not many people go into anywhere near as much detail as what this guy does.
But his videos are still inspiring by showing just how effective a good wash and highlight can be.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll give them a look. Thanks.

I've given it up as a bad job for the day. I'll try again tomorrow.

SGMAlice


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there. I don't know if this will help but just as an example this is how i do my purple:

My Sm's are purple too 

I undercoat black
Then I use the purple foundation paint as this will brighten the final colour.
I add GW's Purple wash to add depth.
This is followed by a few coats of liche purple adding a little bit of white each time. 
Then i do final highlights with purple and white and pure white to finish it off. 

This is how it looks











If you are wanting to use the warlock purple just follow similar steps. If you dont have the foundation paints its not a big problem it just means you might have to apply more layers of the first colour over the black.

For your gold dilemma i have recently done a tutorial that might help. 


Gold tutorial

Your doing great so far.



LTP


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@LTP: That did help thank you. Basing them in black has been something of a barrier for me but i seem to be getting it right now 
The Gold Tutorial may be a little beyond my skills right now but i am experimenting with it.

Having Given up, for the moment, on my EC, i have turned back to my Orks. Gaz is coming along nicely methinks.
I have decided to create a special base for him. Which is as so:








SM head and backpack plus two bolters, War spoils! 

Close up:








Obviously its not finished but I rather like it.

Any thoughts? 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's looking promising, I think it will look great once you paint it!

And with that gold tutorial (good work by the way LTP) it can't harm to try it out, even if it is beyond your skill level.

Hell, that FoK was beyond my skill level but I did it (with a lot of help mind you) and I know how to do it now. 

My point is, give it a go, and practise, it will just hit you all of a sudden and you'll be able to do it xD

At least that's what worked with me lol.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, the base is done. I have been a busy bee 
Very proud of it, if i may be so bold 
Its my rendition of a conquered base. Gaz is stood at the top of some steps surveying his handy work with his spoils at his feet. Assume some Grots put it there or something 
























I used a spare top hatch from a rhino, cut it roughly around the edges in a circle to fit the base.
Used three side doors, also from a rhino, and glued them together so that they look staircase like; i.e staggered.
Then glued them together and to the base.
Painted Boltgun Metal and washed with Devlan Mud.
Small amounts of glue added grass and sand to give it a worn battlefield mess look.
Pictures don't get the full effect (Even with a lamp) but its all there.

What do you all think?

SGMAlice


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good, i love when people go to the trouble of making little dioramas on their models. as an asside have you considered adding a grot or snotling to the base maybe bowing to Gaz. maybe he just put the spoils there himself.
+rep if i can.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Evening!
Its been a while since i posted anything in this Log due to the increasingly high demands of my job.
But i recently managed to get a day off to relax and once again pick up the paintbrush.

I have finally finished Gazghkull.
I failed with the washes a once or twice but i think i worked that out and overall i am pleased with him.
Same purple colour scheme. If you interested in how i made his base then look a few posts up, its there.

































As always: C&C Welcome in any form 

SGMAlice


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

omfg thats sooo much better then the 1st page, tbh im a bit of a newb so i had no idea what was wrong with the 1st ones i just knew they didnt look like the ones in the magazine but omfg that looks amazing 

these guys really are pros init


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking great Alice, keep up the good work 

Let's see if I can give you rep yet..


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome work Alice, very impressive!

Have +14 rep


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

dig the orks...nice and clean...+repola!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

cool orks +rep


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank You All.
I am pleased that i am improving and appreciate all your comments.
I have a MegaNob almost finished so i should have pictures of it up soon 

SGMAlice


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya 

Looking good! The purple looks awesome. 

Just one thing. I think the model could do with some sharp highlights to the edges and then it would really POP. Also (just noticed) do you drill out your muzzle barrels? 

Update soon!

*LTP *


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks good. However, while some see dead people I just see mould lines (you've missed a mould line on Ghazghkulls's base, specifically on the helmet, it was the first thing I noticed ).


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Looks good. However, while some see dead people I just see mould lines (you've missed a mould line on Ghazghkulls's base, specifically on the helmet, it was the first thing I noticed ).


Geez you must have good eyes then.
I am looking for it now and i still cant see it. :laugh:


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

down the side, but as it's covered by ghazgul's foot I think it can be safely ignored

-O


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I still can't see it! :laugh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah, and people said playing computer games would damage my eyes. 

P.S There is also one on the backpack vent-thing :biggrin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, loving the purple, and the painting seems to have really progressed from the first couple of shots. Looking forward to seeing some more.

+rep

Rev


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Good Afternoon Heretics 

Another update for you all if you care to take a look.

Gaz has been improved; I noticed a few things i had missed, including the mould lines. So here he is, see if you can spot the changes :









I have also done a MegaNob YaY!:
















I like him 

And i have finally managed to get to a GW to pick up a few supplies so i have attempted to define the Nobs from the first posts with Goblin Green. 
I'm not sure if you can tell the difference so if you can't let me know and i will upload another one.
Be nice but also tell me if i have done it wrong or just ruined them altogether (I'll cry if i have )

















And finally a group shot of all i have done so far:









C&C welcome as per usual. Enjoy 

SGMAlice


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work on these, the metals on gazza are nicely defined now.

The group shot shows a clear improvement from the front page. Keep it up and keep it purpul :victory:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Some very nice work Alice, still got a lot of models to paint if your aiming for a game-worthy army 

Get that meganob based!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Purples!....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Varakir: Thank You  The Purple WAAGH!! is coming along nicely now.

@Ultra111: Thank You Also. I am indeed aiming for a game worthy army but am progressing at a pace dictated by my job unfortunately so it could be a while yet. I thought the MegaNob was done?  Maybe i will use some sand or grass though... it does look a little bare.

I'm now doing a Big Mek and have created a base for him and i would like your opinions on it. I like it and will use it even if it gets bad comments but i figured i'd like to hear what you all think anyway:.

Its a 'Meks Creation' Base 
I used an autocannonn from the Predator which was cut down to reduce the size.
I used the spares form the Autocannon and some solid metal rod to create the stands and spares at its sides and then a SM Scout combat blade and head to create the impaled head at its side. I'm going to use sand on the rest of the base once the Mek has been glued on.
Here it is:

























C&C Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The base looks good, but the "ground" really needs some texture.
Either a bit of sand or flock will really help out.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The base looks very 'mek'y'  But as KoC said, add some texture; grass and/or sand will do just fine. The same goes for the meganob  

I wish I could be bothered to create decent bases beyond sand/grass and cut off sprue :/


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@KOC&Ultra111: Thank You for your comments. As i said in post: I will add sand once the Mek is glued on to it 

The KFF backpack is done now so just the Mek himself to do. May be a while though.

Watch This Space  

SGMAlice


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

those are some sexy orks 

almost makes me want to dig mine out of the corner of my room! and through the 9 pages or orky/marine epicness! you have vastly improved! HAVE SOME REP!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Otep said:


> those are some sexy orks
> 
> almost makes me want to dig mine out of the corner of my room! and through the 9 pages or orky/marine epicness! you have vastly improved! HAVE SOME REP!!!!!!!!


Thank You 

I do seem to be improving, which pleases me greatly.

SGMAlice


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I have finally finished the Mek. YaY Me 
The original base i made for him a few posts back is no more. It obstructed him too much.
















My Girlfriend noticed something about him and suggested something amusing,
So i went ahead and did it; +Rep (Five Whole Points!! XD) to the first person to spot it (You have to be specific about it though, otherwise its not amusing )

Also: I have finished two more Big Choppa Nobz:

















C&C Welcome, Enjoy 

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Batteries?


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

The fact that his big red eye reminds me of Hal?
Nice paint work to


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is an incredibly long shot, but is it something to do with the male anatomy? Or is it just my over-active imagination :laugh:

Nice orks by the way :victory:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Seems this is another cracking thread I've been missing out on! Good to see some more colourful orks! They're always painted so dull and drab!  Who says it's only marines and chaos who can be brightly coloured! Loving the paint job on Gaz!)

Keep it up mate! 

+Repititis for you!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank You, One and All.

As to the Spot the Humour thing: KOC wins because he came the closest to the answer:
There are what look to be batteries in his pack thingy, and as my Girlfriend suggested: I painted them to look like Duracell Batteries  I thought it was quite amusing.

SGMAlice

EDIT: Unfortunately For KOC; I must spread some Rep first. I'll do it ASAP my cheesey friend


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Thank You, One and All.
> 
> As to the Spot the Humour thing: KOC wins because he came the closest to the answer:
> There are what look to be batteries in his pack thingy, and as my Girlfriend suggested: I painted them to look like Duracell Batteries  I thought it was quite amusing.
> ...


Well start spreading the rep like your avatar is spreading her legs. :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well... It has been a while since i did anything; I was on page 3!
Work, Work, Work, thats all i seem to do these days. But hopefully i'll have more free time now that my office monkeys are back 

Been up all night, insomnia and pain, so i've painted a bit to pass the time and take my mind off of it.
Working on my Pre-Heresy Emperors Children. A Dreadnought to be precise.
As you may remember, i'm disassembling my BA to do these.
So without further a'do here we have an AoBR Dread magically transformed.

WIP:










And the weapons; Which will be magnetised:


















Hopefully i'll be doing more so you should see other bits as well as this coming along 

C&C Welcome

SGMAlice

Edit: Forgot to mention: Those Orks i have been doing: Are now mine. My friend decided she didn't want to play after all and has generously donated them all to me. More for my ever growing WAAGH!
I have now enough Boyz for a Green Tide!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work with the weathering Alice. I can see that your skills are improving. 

Whats your plans for the body of the Dread?
Going for a clean or weathered look?



Oh, and by the way, you should be concentrating more on those awesome Orks rather than Mahreenz.  :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Nice work with the weathering Alice. I can see that your skills are improving.
> 
> Whats your plans for the body of the Dread?
> Going for a clean or weathered look?
> ...


Thanks  I think so too, its being here thats helped me improve. But i'll get to that shortly.
Weather him somewhat methinks. Already done the first wash. Going to work on the sarcophagus next.
Yes my Orks are falling behind BUT my fourth Battlewagon came today! YaY! Along with another 40 Boyz!
So i shall be working on it fairly soon after i complete the Dread (Don't want to leave it half finished)

Going to be keeping the progress of the Battlewagon on here so you can all see how i do with Mech.
Since my other three were painted a long time ago they are poor at best but i am going to repaint them, as i am the rest of my Orks, to fit with the Purple WAAAGH!!

We shall soon see just how far my skills with the paint brush have come along since i joined Heresy. Here's hoping i can do it some small justice.

I would also like to thank everyone who has commented on my work and those who have provided Advice and Encouragment.
KOC, Vaz, Varakir and LTP are the main contributors to my improvement;
Thanks Guys  For your help, comments and most of all: Your Encouragment.
And to all others too; Thank You 

Pics of the Finished Dread and Started Battlewagon soon i hope 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Good to see some improvement; hope your 'pain and insomnia' get better soon 

I'd like to see your take on some purple killa kanz!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I dig the dread...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> I dig the dread...


Thanks 

Dread body is finished methinks.
The gold was easier to do this time thanks to advice from people on watering it down and such.
Still a little off methinks but better overall.
Just got to add magnets to it and the arms then create a base for it.
Sadly i'm having some sort of block as i can't think of a base design 










And here be my next model on the Pre Heresy EC's list - Predator Annihilator.
Finally got a new Tank brush so i can start it:










Battlewagon sprues have been primed.
Just deciding which bits will be purple and which won't, Plus how to put it together.
Maybe magnetise the hell out of it so it can be built anyway i feel like at the time.










C&C Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I find the pink on the predator a bit garish, maybe some washes or something to add texture may subdue the blind neo-pink.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> I find the pink on the predator a bit garish, maybe some washes or something to add texture may subdue the blind neo-pink.


Thats red.... I'm disassembling my old BA to do the Pre Heresy EC.
I've barely started it. Its going to be mostly Purple.

The picture quality isn't great because of the light levels.

SGMAlice


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Maybe magnetise the hell out of it so it can be built anyway i feel like at the time.


You wouldn't need that many magnets.
The roof is what holds the weapons, and it fits on and off quite easily.
I never glued mine.

Things like weapons can just sit on without glue/magnets.

AoBR Boyz with Big Shootas work well for representing Big Shootas on the Battlewagon.
Just sit them in the back of the vehicle and paint the bases to be similar to the floor of the Battlewagon.
When you get a weapon destroyed result, you can just take the model off the back.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Regarding the Orks, while they are painted very well I have to admit that I am not a fan of the purple and pink areas on the models as it just doesn't fit the look of the models to me. Granted that is a personal taste but it just seems off to me. Otherwise they look fantastic.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Wraithlord said:


> Regarding the Orks, while they are painted very well I have to admit that I am not a fan of the purple and pink areas on the models as it just doesn't fit the look of the models to me. Granted that is a personal taste but it just seems off to me. Otherwise they look fantastic.


Thank You  The 'pink' is Warlock Purple, but yes i think it looks pink too 

Well i'm out of GS so i can't really magnetise the Dread yet.
So i have started the Battlewagon. Only done the chassis so far. Took me about 3 hours last night.


































I think i've done rather well so far. Quite proud of it, compared to my first attempt anyway. (No Tank Brush meant poor paint coverage smears :shok

C&C Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good so far, can't fault anything. I love the purple a lot.
I love dropping in on your orks from time to time. They give a lot of insparation for the bad moons i'm painting for my brother.
Will try and get some pics up when i get back to sunny england.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> Looking good so far, can't fault anything. I love the purple a lot.
> I love dropping in on your orks from time to time. They give a lot of insparation for the bad moons i'm painting for my brother.
> Will try and get some pics up when i get back to sunny england.


Thank You Very Much 
I'm glad to hear i'm helping at least one person 

I look forward to seeing them.

SGMAlice


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Did i read the very first post correctly, Detol removes paint from models???? I've been using a bloody needle file and 1200 sand paper......

The orks I've seen in this so far look great, everything looks as if the effort and time was worth it. The wagon is shaping up really nicely, Are you going to paint things like rust and mud or do you plan on leaving it neat?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooobit said:


> Did i read the very first post correctly, Detol removes paint from models???? I've been using a bloody needle file and 1200 sand paper......
> 
> The orks I've seen in this so far look great, everything looks as if the effort and time was worth it. The wagon is shaping up really nicely, Are you going to paint things like rust and mud or do you plan on leaving it neat?


:shok: file.... sand paper.... You must have a lot of free time on your hands!
Just leave any models you require stripping in dettol for several hours, or over night in the case of multiple layers of paint models, and it will just fall off and take an old toothbrush to it for the more stubborn parts/detail.

So far it has been. I came here (H-O) with little experience but i have learned a lot and it shows as the log progresses.
Even given the above i'm not confident i could do a good job with things like mud and rust so i shall leave that part out for now, while i get a few older models to practice such things on.

Thank You for your comments 

SGMAlice


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> :shok: file.... sand paper.... You must have a lot of free time on your hands


One of the joy's of being recently unemployed. I've started to look back at the older models I have had since I was about 12 and made a hash of pointing them (didn't know any better at the time), currently working on some Sapce marine bikes, but i spent about 2 weeks working on a Leman russ exterminator.

When can we expect the continuation of the Battlewagon?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooobit said:


> One of the joy's of being recently unemployed. I've started to look back at the older models I have had since I was about 12 and made a hash of pointing them (didn't know any better at the time), currently working on some Sapce marine bikes, but i spent about 2 weeks working on a Leman russ exterminator.
> 
> When can we expect the continuation of the Battlewagon?


Ah! That is unfortunate.

We all have some old ones we can look back on.

Should be a few more pics up sometime today. Its sunday so i have spare time.

SGMAlice


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

I like how you make the purple work for you! Orks are all about difference and this shows it nicely +rep!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Progress has been made 
The main body of the Battlewagon is complete:





































Just waiting on Leman Russ Battle Cannon and Leman Russ Eradicator Nova Cannon bits, coming from America-Land  to be the KillKannon and Lobba.
Its going to be a Gun Wagon type Battlewagon.

Question: The drybrushed silver looks too bright compared to the rest of the models colours, Would it be detrimental to give them a thin layer of Devlan Mud to darken it?

I have an idea to make a SupaKannon Battlewagon, based on the Battlewagon chassis and parts from a basilisk, specifically the balst shield and earthshaker cannon.
I don't have the parts for it yet but if your interested in seeing how it comes along then watch this space for any updates concerning my accqusition of the parts needed.
Also if any one has any ideas on how i can do it, plese feel free to share, i may use them, with appropriate credit given, if they are better than any idea's i may come up with.
Idea's specifically regarding the Earthshaker Cannon would be helpful as it is a bit on the thin side for a SupaKannon. I need to thicken it up somewhat.
....Just thought... Would the Battle Cannon from a Baneblade or its variants be better? .... Hmmmm.... Volcano Cannon?!

C&C Welcome 

SGMAlice


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Devlan mud/Badab black for the silver sounds good to me. I think you need a bit more colour on it though to break up the purple a bit.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm really likeing your painting style on your orks Alice. They kind of remind me of the Joker orks a friend of mine did sometime ago. I have some Orks and i was thinking doing something like this.

Da Red Orks.
View attachment 10685


These Orks came from a Khorne Demon world close to the Eye of Terror and pledged there their alegence to Khorne.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

That's a nice lively paint style that doesn't come of as to effeminate, although it could stand to be grundged up a bit with some messy washes (Maybe a brown wash?).


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey all. Its been a while 

Progress has not stopped but a lack of interest has deterred me from posting.
However; My most recent creation is, IMHO, too good to not post up 
So, here we have Looted Wagon w/Boomgun #1


































Hee! Hee! Death to the Imperial War Machines!

Long Live the WAAAGH! of the Loota Queen!

C&C Welcome

SGMAlice


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is bloody champion. Never considered rhino track frames on a russ hull. It looks like that is the way it is meant to be. Inspired.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

pretty good!! I think you might need to drybrush a little more to get a cleaner effect though. Atleast the edges... it looks really flat ATM


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I neglected my Battlewagon in the last update so i'll throw a few up along with some better quality images of the Looted wagon a few posts up.

Battlewagon:


































I still need to add the Lobba but otherwise its finished.

Clearer images of Looted Wagon #1:


































C&C Welcome

SGMAlice


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good with the battle damage and the weathering. Love the busted side door on that last pic


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Love the looted wagon, very cool design and it has loads of personality :victory:

The only thing that slightly niggles me is the rivot ratio between the turret and the hull, there's just not enough on the bottom. It may well just be me that thinks that though :wink:

Good work on the wagon and continuing the waggggh.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Love the looted wagon!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The looted wagon reminds me of a KV 1 tank. Thats definatly a good thing :grin:


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

you did an awesome job


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

Just read through the thread - all I can say is - MINT!

I really need to be more patient in my own painting and start tinkering with the ink washes, and this thread has kind of encouraged me to start. Next time I'm in the general vacinity of a GW (although a more local store has a really crappy selection of citadel paints, might scope it out when I'm in town on Saturday) I'll pick a couple up...

Looking forward to more posts and the ever increasing WAAAGH!


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Just finished reading this thread. <subscribe> <+rep>

Lovin' it. I like Orks and I love the originality of the colours you've chosen.


----------

